# catfish questions



## marsh (Sep 21, 2004)

My dad and I can't seem to get ahold of any cats with any consistency, We usually get out three or four nights a week for 3 for hours at a time and we fish a tournament every other weeked for 6 hours so I know we've been putting in some time. Most often we are on the Tuscarawas river at a number of spots between dover and phila, but sometimes we hit atwood or tappan lake. So far in about two months of fishing regularly we've caught three nice fish, one three pound channel, and a couple of 4-6 pounds flatheads.  

We fish a simple slip sinker split shot, bait holder hook, setup and use the common baits every night, we normally have crawlers, chicken livers, live creek chub, and some cut chub. Between the two of us we have four lines out at all times, why aren't we catching fish? We've fished cover, flats, where the creek dumps in to the river, deep, shallow, high water, low water.. 

So at this point I'm up for any and all suggestions, frankly we're tired of getting skunked, we don't care if they're big little ones are better than nothing.

I call upon the vast knowledge I have read in this forum to help me get out of the slump.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I sure wish I could help you..But my year has been so crappy I cant give anyone advise, other than keep at it!


----------



## dip (Apr 5, 2004)

ditch the crawlers, livers and the chubs..... for the most part crawlers and livers are dink bait and for me chubs have been a waste of time. bluegills live/cut and of course FRESH shad. 99.9% of the time i cut still kicking shad.


----------



## TIGHTLINER (Apr 7, 2004)

Invest in a cast net, catch some gizzard shad, cut them up and see if your luck gets any better.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Dip, I have been using fresh cut shad all year..I had one bad streak where I got skunked 13 out of 14 trips using fresh cut shad..What is your answer to that one?

Next year I will not use Shad in the summer, spring and fall only for ShAD..I saw a guy catch 4 flats over 40-lbs in paint crreek using crawlers, while I was using shad and got no hits right beside of him.


----------



## Baitkiller (Sep 1, 2004)

Marsh

Welcome to OGF!

The guys are tellin ya right. I have NO LUCK at lakes and I have been skunked more this year than last too. My opininion is its easier to get nice Flatheads at the Ohio River if you are fishing all night. I'm startin to beleive that a sample of all baits helps sometimes too. 

What size of Flats come outta the Tusk where you fish it Marsh?

<><Baitkiller><>


----------



## marsh (Sep 21, 2004)

The biggest flathead I've seen out of the Tuscarawas this year was about 12 pounds, but I've seen about 2 ten pounders, and a handful of 5-6 pounders as well


----------



## marsh (Sep 21, 2004)

Can you catch shad anywhere? Or can you only catch them in lakes? I wouldn't mind driving out to Atwood the morning before a tournament if I could catch a bucketful to use on saturday night, but it would be easier if you could catch them in the river. Thanks for the suggestions so far guys keep em coming.


----------



## Baitkiller (Sep 1, 2004)

Marsh

I get my Shad just below dams. Have an ice chest to put them on ice at the car or right with you. Put them in a ziplock bags with a little water from where you get them. Don't put toooooo many in each bag for you can freeze what you don't use but the fresher the better for Flatheads. Yep they are right....the heads are the best too. 

Now I use a 3.5 ft net but wish I had about a 5 ft. The Smaller ones you can throw out easier and get better distance. Look out for snags for you can lose a net unless you go in for it.

Sometimes cut gill works good. One way to do this is just stomp on a live one.

I've caught Flats givin them a "COMBO MEAL" on the same hook too  !

Soon the Flats will be below the dams on the Ohio River and you maybe able to make up for lost ground Marsh (Opinion). Make sure your ready for a 30 lb fish. They say the bite slows down when the water temps hit 55. I quit at about 57.

<><Baitkiller<><


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

I wouldn't pitch the chicken livers and crawlers.I've had some luck with them.Use them on one pole and cut bait on another pole.Sure you'll catch some small ones.but your catching something while waiting.My wife has broke a few lines on crawlers.We've caught cats from 4-8# on crawlers and livers.I never go without them.I've used cut bait from the store and fresh gills we catch.Going to start using shad as soon as i start catching them.


----------



## Baitkiller (Sep 1, 2004)

Update to my post below.

I re-read the Ohio Regs again today at lunch! 

Don't use a cast net 1000' below a dam.



<><Baitkiller><>


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

OUCH, that could have hurt baitkiller!


----------



## TIGHTLINER (Apr 7, 2004)

I know that the rules read a little vague, but I am pretty sure that the 1,000 feet downstream of a dam applies to snagging only and not cast netting. I've had many rangers watch me throw my net, and never said a word, just release the game fish. I know there are many on this site that net shad form below the spillways.......TightLines!


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

as far as lakes go i've NEVER had luck on frozen shad, i've caught a 7# on live sucker...but i've never caught a flathead, this forum has filled my head with alot of knowledge, stick with the fresh cut/live bait, shad, suckers, gills etc. i have noticed that yes, the livers usually get you the smaller ones but every so often it'll get you a nice size cat. as car as crawlers go-no luck..AT ALL but keep in mind this advice is mostly out of lakes...i have yet to start hitting the rivers around here


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

You basically should have a little of it all. Every day is different. I have had days where all I could catch the fish on was livers than the next I could not buy a bite on liver. Some days shrimp and so on. Some of my largest channels cats have come on liver. And in the same spot, days later, I would catch more and bigger on nightcrawlers. This year, my biggest channel ever (13lber) and several other 10 + lbers came on chicken livers. Last year, I did my best with shad. you never know. lakes and rivers/creek. Lately, I have had my best luck on goldfish and bluegill. I could not buy a bite with fresh shad and switched both poles to goldfish and caught a small flattie and a decent channel at the same time. I figured one pole for channels (shad) and one for flatties (goldfish) I was wrong. you just need to mix it up. Location is always a factor too. I am still trying to find good flathead spots in the lakes.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Marsh

Since the fishing has been slow for you, you might want to consider an idea from and old man.

I would almost bet that you would get bigger fish using live bait such as bluegills, suckers, chubs, or goldfish.










You can experiment with different baits on each pole till the catfish tell you what they want but I find that bigger cats like live bait---especially flathead.










Sometimes it takes a while to sort out all the locations and baits and tecniques but when it all comes together you can get a really big thrill.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

I personally prefer lakes over rivers for flatheads. Flatheads in lakes will hold to the same basic water/structure throughout a lake. Once they are found, it's a wait them out type of deal. I have found over the past years that many people don't have the patience to fish lakes if they are used to rivers. It's not the same thing. Not by a long shot. Big , large baits are probably the single most important thing , and of course dropped into the right area..... CATKING.


----------

